

Ask HN: Why LAMP for the next Social Network? - starter

The very popular LAMP setup is persistent in the community. Its open source, its widely available and after all, past Social Networks have done just fine using Linux, Apache, MySQL and PHP.<p>Why PHP? Why not something more <i>elegant</i> like Python or Ruby?  My strength is PHP. Should I stop being choosy and just get hacking?
======
chuhnk
Lamp hasn't been lamp for a long time. Apache is interchangeable with lighttpd
or nginx. Php can he replaced with perl, ruby, python or any other language
you are productive in. Lamp describes a layered infrastructure design that is
simple and scales well to a point. I don't imagine the language you choose
will be a bottleneck in frontend web serving. Alot of it comes down to
interaction wih your datastore. In that case it's largely down to how the data
is structured.

~~~
starter
Thanks! Your outline makes what I didn't know quite clear. Maybe the question
I should be asking is should I build using PHP, Perl or Python?

